# Home schooling



## rgovinda (Oct 7, 2014)

Hello
Does anyone have any experience with homeschooling children in Portugal and how this is viewed by the educational ministry ? 

Or otherwise is there a possibility of setting up ones own private school ?


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

WELCOME

There have been posts in the past regarding homeschooling you might like to have a look through them.
Several people have homeschooled here that I know of.

if you use the* SEARCH *facility on the menu bar at the top
GO to *ADVANCED SEARCH *on the drop down menu
Then put home schooling into the box *SEARCH BY KEYWORD*

Then go to *SEARCH IN FORUM * and choose *PORTUGAL*

you will be able to look at what has been discussed previously 



Search in Forum


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Homeschooling is perfectly legal in Portugal. The number of children being homeschooled is actually growing in recent years.


----------

